# 10.1 hv_kvp_daemon Not Running After First Reboot



## vlassic (Mar 14, 2015)

I've been observing that the hv_kvp_daemon(8) is running immediately after a fresh install of 10.1 on Hyper-V but after the first and subsequent reboots it isn't running. Is this normal? I haven't been able to find anything on this via Google fu.


----------

